# Training Program Information



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

With talk in other threads of getting new pups started as well as older pups getting polished up for the duck blind or pheasant field, we thought it would be a good idea to give some direction on retriever training material. Below is a list of very reputable programs which many have used, including a lot of Weber River Retriever Club members, with much success. Take a look and see if any of these programs will fit your needs.

- Fowl Dawgs with Rick Stawski

http://finelineretrievers.com/video.html

Puppy thru advanced retriever work!
_You can order this online or check with Sportsmans Warehouse as they may have his program on the shelves._

- Smartworks with Evan Graham

http://www.evan-graham.net/~shop/main.html

Puppy thru advanced retriever work!

- Total Retriever Training with Mike Lardy

www.totalretriever.com

Puppy thru advanced retriever work!

- Danny Farmer and Judy Ay****

http://dannyfarmer.com/dannyfarmer.com/Training_DVDs.html

Puppy thru advanced retriever work! 
_Danny just won the 2013 Retriever National Open!_

_- _Duck Dog Basics with Chris Akin

http://www.duckdogbasics.com/

- Training a Retriever Puppy with Bill Hillmann

http://www.hawkeyemedia.net/

- Sound Beginnings with Jackie Mertens

http://www.gundogsupply.com/soberetrdvdw.html


----------



## Slowyota (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you know if there's been any clubs that have tried the Bird Dog Circuit/Challenge. It looks like a ton a fun.


----------



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe their was a group in Utah County who put on a couple BDC events. I don't have much in the way of detail, but hear they are pretty fun. 

Hopefully someone with more info will chime in!

Thanks, 
WRRC


----------

